# ME fuction



## Jason (Nov 16, 2007)

[action=]What button do I hit to do this?[/action]

I just copy and pasted this from another thread.. what button do I hit for the "me" fuction..


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2007)

Go just like this...


/ me


But with no space. [action=The Dark Wolf]says hi![/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2007)

And spell it JUST like that, BTW. Don't type your name, just go slash and then the word me


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, it's just taken from IRC and such.

[action=TomAwesome]can do it, and so can you![/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 16, 2007)

you don't hit a button

you type


```
/me
```

and it does it


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2007)

[action=Jason]loves boober[/action]


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2007)

[action=Jason]OMG!!! it works..only took three years to finally figure out[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2007)

[action=The Dark Wolf]is a regular forum hero.[/action] 


[action=The Dark Wolf]laughs at DJ Jeffy's slow ass. Nuzzle. [/action]

[action=The Dark Wolf]also loves [/action]


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, Jeffycakes and Jason get recognition, but I don't? I see how it is, Boober!! Screw you, too!! :cry:

[action=TomAwesome]has had a few to drink [/action]


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2007)

[action=Jason]has rep'd everyone [/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2007)

[action=The Dark Wolf]thinks Tom just happened to fall in the middle, proving he ain't so awesome. [/action]

How's that for recognition?


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 16, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> [action=The Dark Wolf]thinks Tom just happened to fall in the middle, proving he ain't so awesome. [/action]
> 
> How's that for recognition?



You will pay.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, you're at least in the ball park of Awesome.

I'm a fucking Titmouse Dwolf!


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2007)

Nah your mah boober


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 16, 2007)

[action=TomAwesome]is waiting for Boober to release his _Dwolf Goes Fishing_ DVD.[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2007)

Shucks, shanks fellas.


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 16, 2007)

[action=B Lopez]was wondering how the hell this was done[/action]


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> [action=B Lopez]was wondering how the hell this was done[/action]



[action=Jason]figured out for the both of us.[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2007)

The only stupid question is the one you don't ask.


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2007)

It just took me FOREVER! to ask  I can't believe how long I put it off for


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy shit. 


Good ol Uncle Dorf. He said he was gonna burn that, the fucker.


----------

